# Clausing 5912 motor pulley repair



## jimrudy (Nov 30, 2014)

My 5912 needs a new bushing in the moving pulley half on the motor. Stock is bronze. What about Delrin, carbon fiber, or the moly-filled plastics?

Thanks,
JimRudy


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 30, 2014)

Jim,
Im not familiar with "moving pulley half" Do you just mean the motor drive pulley? And the bush you are referring to is the centre of the pulley where it mounts on the motor shaft?
In that case I think Delrin might be too soft.

Cheers Phil


----------



## jimrudy (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes,  its the motor drive pulley bushing. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 1, 2014)

It is probably "Oilite Bronze" That ias what I would replace it with. The others will not stand up to the task.

 "Billy G"


----------

